# Happy Brithday Riaz



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

Today is a @Riaz's brithday! He has been with us since the beginning! Hope you have super 31st Birthday from all of us at ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (10/12/13)

Congrats Riaz you made it to the end of the calender .. next yr thers no more bdays for you .. forever young 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vaping Jakes (10/12/13)

Congrats Riaz, hope you have a good one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)

Happi day Riaz! Enjoy your birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/12/13)

happy happy dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

Enjoy the birthday and new year, Riaz.

Looks like Stroodle and Twisty are both insomniacs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (10/12/13)

Happy B-day Riaz 

May you have a blessed day, and may you reach a 100 and still vape while your nurse pushes you around in your wheelchair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (10/12/13)

thanks guys!!!

much appreciated

i got a LOVELY surprise from the wife- the EGO SLB, straight from skyblue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (10/12/13)

A very happy birthday Riaz hope you have a fantastic day and get spoiled rotten!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/12/13)

Slamat bro may u see many more IA

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## allien1265 (10/12/13)

Happy Birthday bro have a Great Day


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/13)

Happy Birthday buddy! Have a super super day.


----------



## Nooby (10/12/13)

Slamat Bru, Hope you have an awesome day and many more IA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/12/13)

Nooby said:


> Slamat Bru, Hope you have an awesome day and many more IA!


 
shukran bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (10/12/13)

Riaz said:


> shukran bru


Happy bday brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/12/13)

thanks again everyone

to many more happy vaping years

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (10/12/13)

Happy bday dude!


----------

